# Colt Recalls Pistols



## Cabbage Head (Jul 2, 2009)

Just got this in, pass the word.


Subject: Colt Recalls Pistols

Colt Recalls Pistols

MTA Daily Intelligence Briefing 6/30/09: Colt’s Manufacturing Company is recalling certain COLT model pistols. The models are COLT 1911 WWI REPLICA, 1918 WWI REPLICA, COMBAT ELITE, NEW AGENT, and DEFENDER models, including the TALO NIGHT DEFENDER, sold since March 2007. Colt has determined that the Slide Lock Safety and/or the Recoil Spring Guide Pad in these models were not manufactured to Colt specifications and must be replaced. The Safety and/or Guide Pad in these models were recently found to be of improper hardness. As a result, the Safety may prematurely wear or be prone to break, especially if the pistol is dropped, and might not prevent an accidental firing. The Guide Pad might crack and possibly prevent the pistol from firing.  According to Joyce Rubino, Colt Vice President for Operations, “Although there have been no reports of personal injuries or property damage, safety is our number one concern. Therefore we are requesting that the affected pistols not be loaded or used until the part
or parts have been replaced.” She said, “We have promised to promptly retrofit these pistols to minimize customer inconvenience.”

The range of serial numbers of these models covered by the recall is as follows: (see below attachment)






Colt has offered to replace the affected parts at no cost to its customers. Instructions for obtaining the recall service or replacement parts are posted on Colt’s Website at www.coltsmfg.com and can also be obtained by e-mailing Colt at Recall@colt.com, or by calling Monday-Friday, Monday-Friday, 8:30AM–12:00PM; 1PM–5PM EST, 1-800-962-COLT (2658), and pressing Option “2”.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 2, 2009)

At least their getting out in front of this before someone blows their hands off or something. 

Good on Colt.


----------

